# Really Weird Random Questionare



## Red_Venus (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in a weird mood today, hence the strange questions. (Of course I neglected to add the extremely random ones. I still want to be thought of as a "sane" person in these parts! =P)


Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

What body part do you wash first?

What's the strangest talent you have?

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

Which shoe do you put on first? 

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

Do you want to bring sexy back?


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you name things when you're alone that you wouldn't when you're in front of others?


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 1, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? _Don't have one, I'm afraid._

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? _My 7th or 8th grade (forget which grade it was) English teacher._

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? _Nope._

What body part do you wash first? _My arms, always my arms._

What's the strangest talent you have? _I can crack my knee. Not really a talent, I know, but its what I can do._

Do you have an innie or an outtie? _Hm? OOH...Innie._

Have you ever had two dates in one night? _ahaha, I wish._

Which shoe do you put on first? _The one I grab first._

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting? _Nope, no cows near here._

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash? _Bedsheets, I guess..._

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others. _You really want me to answer that?_

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper? _Fold...who scrunches?_

Do you want to bring sexy back? _No, I AM sexy._


----------



## Patrick (Jun 1, 2010)

Q: Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

A: I am mole free, and so is my garden.

Q: Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

A: There were one or two.

Q: Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

A: No.

Q: What body part do you wash first?

A: I just walk under the shower head so my head, I suppose.

Q: What's the strangest talent you have?

A: I can shoot the wings off a fly...

Q: Do you have an innie or an outtie? 

A: Doesn't everybody's belly button go in?

Q: Have you ever had two dates in one night?

A: No, why would you torture yourself like that?

Q: Which shoe do you put on first? 

A: The wrong one.

Q: Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

A: No.

Q: If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

A: Bath towel

Q: Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

A: Sing.

Q: Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

A: Fold.

Q: Do you want to bring sexy back?

A: I did ages ago...


----------



## alanmt (Jun 1, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole?   I don't have any moles in weird places.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had?  Female: Mrs. Christensen  male: Dr. Ashe

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? no

What body part do you wash first?  armpits

What's the strangest talent you have?     I am sensitive to psychic impressions

Do you have an innie or an outtie?    innie

Have you ever had two dates in one night?    no, but I have had one date with two persons 

Which shoe do you put on first?   It varies.  Right now I put on the immobilization boot for my left foot to help my broken toe heal first, then the other shoe.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?   no and yes.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?  sheets

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.    sing. trust me on this one, folks.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?  fold

Do you want to bring sexy back?   It never left!


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok. I'm gonna fill this out cause it looks kinda fun.

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

*The inside of my cheek. (Mouth, that is...)*

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

*In fifth grade, we had to take D.A.R.E. I think the guy who did the course was more of a cop than a teacher, but he was hot. At least hot in my eleven-year-old opinion.*

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

*Unfortunately, yes. It was fun until some people sat down behind us and told us to get a room. After that, it was just plain awkward.*

What body part do you wash first?

*Depends on my mood..*

What's the strangest talent you have?

*In a word, FLEXIBILTY. I can cross all my fingers at the same time, and put both my ankles behind my* *head.* 

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 

*Innie*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

*Nope. That was my sister...and try three dates in one night.*

Which shoe do you put on first? 

*Usually the right*.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

*Haha. *

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

*Oh, geez. Why did I put this one on here?? Ok, I guess the bed sheets. I'd always take a shower before bed...so then the sheets could stay relatively clean, but if you never washed your towel..that's some for real nastiness right there.*

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

*Since there are a few...I'm gonna go with talking to myself.*

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

*Why would you take the time to fold toilet paper. I roll it/ scrunch it, I would say.*

Do you want to bring sexy back? 

*I didn't know it was gone, but sure. Whatever.*


----------



## Patrick (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
> 
> *Why would you take the time to fold toilet paper. I roll it/ scrunch it, I would say.*[/B]



You are a dirty girl.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 1, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> You are a dirty girl.


 
Honey, you have no idea.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 1, 2010)

I have ideas on that subject.  We should talk.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 1, 2010)

lin said:


> I have ideas on that subject. We should talk.


 
Indeed.


----------



## moderan (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Where is the weirdest place you have a mole?
> 
> In the garden, right underneath the windowbox.
> 
> ...


----------



## alanmt (Jun 1, 2010)

YAY! Glad to see I am not the only snipehunter.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Honey, you have no idea.


 
I'll leave Lin to ask you to fill in the details. O


----------



## caelum (Jun 1, 2010)

This looks like fun.

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 
 Right on the top of my head buried in the hair.  Barbers always nick it.  Hopefully one day they'll chop it off.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had?
There was a math sub in grade 11 who was asian and very hot.  Just her face and complexion.

Have you ever made out in a movie theater?
Alas, not yet. 

What body part do you wash first?
I usually wash my hair right away because if I don't my mind may wander throughout the shower and I'll forget.

What's the strangest talent you have?
Hmmmmm.  I can karate kick the heads off dandelions really, really good.

Do you have an innie or an outtie?
It's an innie. 

Have you ever had two dates in one night?
 I once ate a whole package of dates one night.

Which shoe do you put on first? 
 Simultaneously.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?
No, but I've spent a lot of time around cows.  I saw one give birth!  Did you know that baby cows vomit within two minutes of being born?  They don't, but I bet I just grossed you out.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash  your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?
I would say towels, because typically towels only contact a clean body after a shower whereas you sweat in sheets all night.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of  others.
I sing all day.  My neighbors are probably like wtf.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
Fold, though I scrunched as a toddler.

Do you want to bring sexy back?
I can't.  Justin Bieber beat me to it.


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

*No moles but I do have a freckle inside my belly button.*

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 
*
No hot teachers, eww, I just get creeped out even thinking of any of them that way.*


Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

*Yes *

What body part do you wash first?
*
Generally my face because I let the wash sit while I wash everything else.* 

What's the strangest talent you have?*

Well before TMJ I used to be able to stick my whole fist in my mouth. I don't do that anymore because it's no fun having to pop your jaw back.* 

Do you have an innie or an outtie?

*Innie*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

*Not really, I mean if you all go out at the same time then it's not two dates, it's one date with extra people, right? *

Which shoe do you put on first? 

*Whichever I find first*

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

*No*

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash  your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

*Towels, I'd rather air dry than have to sleep on dirty sheets. I will change my sheets a couple times a week if the kids are in our bed.*

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of  others.
*
Pick my nose*

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

*Fold*

Do you want to bring sexy back?

*Didn't know it was missing*


----------



## Heid (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? *I only have the one mole and it's on my back. I assume it's still there anyway...*

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? *Miss McArdle. Young, intelligent...not to mention a rack you could declare war on. I found out not long before I left high school that her nickname was Miss McArdon.*

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? *And some.*

What body part do you wash first? *Whichever part steps into the shower first I presume. So that would probably be one of my legs.*

What's the strangest talent you have? *My impression of Borat (first one's free)*

Do you have an innie or an outtie? *Innie.*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?* You mean like did I ever book a date with two people at the same restaurant in hilarious sitcom style? No...no I have not. *

Which shoe do you put on first? *The correct one.*

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting? *Nope.*

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash? *What's all this "choose to" nonsense...?*

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others. *I'm a 26-year old unmarried ex-student with his own access to the Internet...you figure it out...*

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper? *I make paper chains.*

Do you want to bring sexy back? *I would but my girlfriend's not into threeways...*


----------



## Like a Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

_Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? _
I keep forgetting where it is. So, there.

_Who was the hottest teacher you ever had?_
Mr D. He got depressed and left the school to work at Borders. One time we put a post-it on his back that said Mitzi Bolton. Not sure why. High school was silly.

_Have you ever made out in a movie theater? _
Nope.  I have done that awkward "I want to hold your hand but I don't want to seem too keen so I'll move my pinky finger just a little bit so I can pretend it was accidental if you don't reciprocate" thing. 

_What body part do you wash first_?
It takes a while to scrape the Mimi-from-The-Drew-Carey-Show-esque makeup from my eyelids, so, my eyelids.

_What's the strangest talent you have? _
Probably my excellent eye makeup application. 

_Do you have an innie or an outtie? _
Same as everyone else so far.

_Have you ever had two dates in one night? _
I was waaay too old to be having my first kiss when I did. So I made up for it by making out with two equally gross guys on the same night. I was also asked out by a four foot tall warlock that night. Man I was on fire.

_Which shoe do you put on first?_
The right. I balance better on that one to get the other shoe on. That makes more sense with heels.

_Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?_ 
My friend and I tried cow tipping on her farm when we were pretty young. I think we touched it just barely then ran away in fits of laughter.

_If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?_
Hmmmm. Both options are disgusting. I guess the towel could stay dirty. You can dry naturally, but once the sheets were putrid... ergh.

_Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others._ 
Exercise. Drink out of the carton. Obsess over my skin/eyebrows/nails for extended periods of time. I could go on, I recently started living alone so I have developed lots of loner habits.

_Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?_ 
Scrunch. I think it's more efficient. The overall mass seems greater that way. Never understood you folders.

_Do you want to bring sexy back? _
It can stay where it is. Or someone else can bring it. Looks heavy.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 2, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> _Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?_
> Scrunch. I think it's more efficient. The overall mass seems greater that way. Never understood you folders.


 
HA! Precisely!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 2, 2010)

How can the overall mass be greater depending on whether or not you fold your toilet paper? I think what you mean to say is that the surface area is greater. Folding is definitely better as you can also wet the paper (provided the tap is next to you), without it breaking apart. If you don't believe me, we can organise a toilet paper folding/scrunching competition to discover the best method. :lone:


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 2, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Folding is definitely better as you can also wet the paper (provided the tap is next to you), without it breaking apart. If you don't believe me, we can organise a toilet paper folding/scrunching competition to discover the best method. :lone:




Um...so why would you wet the toilet paper? On second thought, don't answer that. I'm guessing this is a basic plumbing issue, as we girls don't need any *ehem* "extra moisture" for wiping purposes.

As far as the contest, you're on. Providing that it's held in a bathroom with stalls and you can find judges who are unbiased and have really strong stomachs. =P


----------



## Patrick (Jun 2, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Um...so why would you wet the toilet paper? On second thought, don't answer that. I'm guessing this is a basic plumbing issue, as we girls don't need any *ehem* "extra moisture" for wiping purposes.



You wipe your vagina with the same paper you use on your bum? uker:

Grim! 

That's what happens when you wipe the wrong way, lol.


----------



## Edgewise (Jun 2, 2010)

Noted.  Two horrible singers, one circus freak, three people who don't mind sleeping on filthy sheets, one woman who apparently has no idea how to wipe her ass, and a whole lot of sexy.

 Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

*Above my lip.*

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

*Professor Joan Johnson.  She looked a bit plain.  Good legs though.  But she always had a look on her face, and in her eyes, which made me suspect she was an absolute freak in the sack.* *By chance, I actually delivered pizza to her home.  She recognized who I was and seemed excited at the coincidence.  I only wish she had no other way to pay for it...*

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

*Why waste the $10?  I want to enjoy the movie.*

What body part do you wash first?

*Crotch.  Few things more disgusting than a pair of sweaty balls.*

What's the strangest talent you have?

*Excersise makes me fatter.*

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 

*Innie.*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

*No.*

Which shoe do you put on first? 

*Right.*

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

*By proxy and no.*

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

*Bath towel.  I have this strange habit of walking out of the shower cleaner than I was when I entered it.* 

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

*Jerk off.*

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

*Do you scrub a toilet by throwing confetti on it?*

Do you want to bring sexy back?

*Sexy and I are not on speaking terms anymore.*


----------



## JosephB (Jun 2, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> Obsess over my skin/eyebrows/nails for extended periods of time. I could go on, I recently started living alone so I have developed lots of loner habits.



My mom is the last of a dying breed, sort of paragon of southern womanhood, and hyper-sensitive about manners and etiquette. There were certian things that we just did not do in front of others, and it was a big deal -- like trim your nails, floss or even comb your hair. Using a toothpick was about the worst thing you could do. We even had to leave the room to blow our noses, for heaven's sake. God help my sisters if they applied make-up in public. And walking around the house in any stage of undress was practically a mortal sin. We all used think it was pretty funny, and of course we'd do some of it just to get her goat. Still do.


----------



## Sam (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

*There was a mole in one of my novels. It turned out he'd been working with the enemy for quite some time, too. *

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

*Miss Shaw. I still remember scrambling for the fire extinguisher to put out the flames. She got burned pretty bad. *

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

*I made out that I was one of the actors. *

What body part do you wash first?

*Her br . . . oh, you meant what part of my body. *

What's the strangest talent you have?

*Answering random questionnaires. *

Do you have an innie or an outtie?

*A what now? * 

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

*God no! I see enough of her on the first one. *

Which shoe do you put on first? 

*Whichever one I pull from under the bed. *

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

*No, nor have I tried to borrow a cup of propane, or been sent for a long stand, or told to buy an inflatable dartboard. *

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

*Sheets. *

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

*Air guitar. *

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

*I flush it down the toilet. *

Do you want to bring sexy back?

*Sure, I'll do an encore. *


----------



## Patrick (Jun 2, 2010)

JosephB said:


> walking around the house in any stage of undress was practically a mortal sin.


 
You don't want to see mum, dad, brothers, sisters or your children walking around in the nude. My rule is that it's OK for me to walk around the house naked after a shower, but anybody else who does it needs to put some clothes on.


----------



## spider8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? Under my dustbin.
> 
> Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? Mrs Orpwood.
> 
> ...


No.

There, some honest answers for you.


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 

*( Had one under my left nostril when I was a kid, hairy too lol . It got removed sliding into home plate ) *

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 

*( Had ? ...  That question can be taken different ways. lol ) *

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 

*( Yep )*

What body part do you wash first?

*( My face )* 

What's the strangest talent you have?

*( My friends thought I was psychic in high school. I see it as deductive reasoning ) *

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 

*( innie )*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?

*( Nope ) *

Which shoe do you put on first? 

*( left )*

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?

*( ahem ... Yep lol  ) *

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?

*( Screw that ! I would defy whatever authority said I couldn't ! ) *

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.

*( Well hell ... If I wouldn't do it in front of you, I damn sure ain't gonna tell you about it ! lol )*

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?

*( I have a baseball mitt wrapped around my hand ! LOL ) *

Do you want to bring sexy back?

*( Define Sexy ... ) *


----------



## JosephB (Jun 2, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> You don't want to see mum, dad, brothers, sisters or your children walking around in the nude. My rule is that it's OK for me to walk around the house naked after a shower, but anybody else who does it needs to put some clothes on.



Heh. I'm not talking about in the nude. I said "stages of undress" -- meaning underwear or a towel, etc. For example, if you had to go the laundry room to get an article of clothing, you were expected to put on a bathrobe. And my mom wasn't a prude or anything, really -- that's how things were to be done.

Now days I go around half the day in boxer shorts, although in the winter I'll put on a t-shirt too. Belated rebellion, I suppose.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 2, 2010)

I approve, Joe


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 
I am covered in them

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 
They didn't do hot teachers in north London grammar schools of the 1950's

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 
 No
What body part do you wash first?
 Face
What's the strangest talent you have?
 Being able to annoy my loved ones without the slightest intention of doing so.
Do you have an innie or an outtie? 
 innie
Have you ever had two dates in one night?
 I never really did dates, I have lived with women I have not dated, I have had four women in one night, but it was nearly half a century ago.
Which shoe do you put on first? 
 mine
Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?
 They call it cow pushing round here, line 'em up you can get four in one push.
If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?
 I am a very masculine man, more than a few days with a towel and it smells like a civet cat on heat
Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.
 Playing back the notes from my recorder. Folding my toilet paper.
Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
see above

Do you want to bring sexy back?
What does this mean?


----------



## Govinda (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole?  *I have none.  I believe the term for my skin is porcelain.*

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had?  *When I was in my Air Force AIT I had a teacher who caused me many a restless night.  His name was Sergeant Brouder.*

Have you ever made out in a movie theater?   *Of course.*

What body part do you wash first?  *My face.*

What's the strangest talent you have?  *I know without looking exactly when the microwave is about to go DING!  I get up from the couch just seconds before it stops.*

Do you have an innie or an outtie?  *Innie.*

Have you ever had two dates in one night?  *Yes.*

Which shoe do you put on first?  *Right.*

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting? * No.*

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?  *If I had to chose, it would have to be the towel.* 

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others. *I'm a guy, I think the answer is obvious.* 

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper? *Scrunch*

Do you want to bring sexy back?  *Only if it comes in the form of Tom Ford.*


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 2, 2010)

> line 'em up you can get four in one push.



Now see... It took us being stoned on Acid to come up with that brilliant plan * chuckling*


----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2010)

I am laughing so hard here that my mascara is running.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 3, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> You wipe your vagina with the same paper you use on your bum? uker:
> 
> Grim!
> 
> That's what happens when you wipe the wrong way, lol.


 
Dude! How did you get that impression from what I said? This is crucial information: *It's front to* *back! Always front to back.*

 A woman is *born* with that knowledge...or at least trained at a very young age. You so DO NOT wipe the other way! I don't know who you've been talking to about this whole subject, but you need someone to straighten you out on feminine hygiene in a BIG way!


----------



## PSFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole?
Armpit

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had?
All were definitely unhot.

Have you ever made out in a movie theater?
Hasn't everyone?

What body part do you wash first?
Face

What's the strangest talent you have?
Making people laugh when I am totally serious.

Do you have an innie or an outtie?
Innie

Have you ever had 2 dates in one night?
No

Which shoe do you put on first?
Usually the right.

Have you ever been cow tipping or snipe hunting?
Sadly, yes.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?
Bath towel. There's always something else around to dry off with.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others?
Scratch certain places.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
Depends on how big of a hurry I'm in.

Do you want to bring sexy back?
From where?


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? Beneath my hair behind my right ear.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? None. They were all nuns. I did devlope a crush on a priest I saw at recess. This speaks volumes. My having gone for unavailable men.

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? No. I held hands which was very exciting at the time. 

What body part do you wash first? Behind my ears but have to be careful of the mole. 

What's the strangest talent you have? In lotus position, I can walk on my knees.

Do you have an innie or an outtie? An innie which can collect a tiny dust ball if I miss a shower.

Have you ever had two dates in one night? No. I've had two phone calls in one night.

Which shoe do you put on first? Right. One day I tried the left foot but my right one got jealous.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting? No. Have only seen (smelled) cow pies.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash? Bed sheets. If I purchased a water bed (do they still make them?) all I'd need is a blanket.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others. I'd stop talking to myself.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper? Scrunch. Table napkins are for folding. Why be so formal in the bathroom?

Do you want to bring sexy back? I'm here.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 4, 2010)

Something like 80% of people surveyed are toilet paper folders. I know this because one of my clients was a paper company and they were testing a product that dispensed TP in sheets. It was in the research. The product didn't test well and was abandoned. People just didn't want to give up their rolls.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Joe, that's a pretty high percentange. Now, I'm wondering if I'm lacking ettiquet in the bathroom *_smirk"_ I wish we could all consult Emily Post but I think she's dead. I'll try channeling her.


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 
On my earlobe. It's mistaken for an earring at least once a week, twice if I'm working.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 
Ms. Ormaroud. Trust me. I go to an all guys school, you have it on good terms that she was smokin'. 750 pupils are in agreement. 

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 
Not yet.

What body part do you wash first?
Hair, but if that doesn't count, chest.

What's the strangest talent you have?
I can click my toes, forever.

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 
Innie.

Have you ever had two dates in one night?
Yes, and they were delicious.

Which shoe do you put on first? 
The first one.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?
No. 

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?
Bed sheets. Drying yourself in a dirty towel? Eurg.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.
Sing. Loudly, and sometimes like a women.

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
Fold. Far more efficient.

Do you want to bring sexy back?
I'm here, aren't I?


----------



## terrib (Jun 4, 2010)

You people are craking me up....I'll give it a try...


Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? None, but I have freckles that's in the shape of the little dipper on my upper left thigh.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? um....none that rings a bell.

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? Does a drive-in count? (Just us old folks will know what this is)

What body part do you wash first? My face...can't stand makeup on.

What's the strangest talent you have? I can open and close my chapstick with the thumb and index finger of my left hand.

Do you have an innie or an outtie? Innie with a small scar from surgery.

Have you ever had two dates in one night? No....

Which shoe do you put on first? Right....I actually had to get up and try this to see.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting? No, I never knew you could really do this...Don't know what snipe-hunting is.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash? Bath towel...I have never gone to bed without taking a bath first...so my sheets should stay clean longer.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others. Pretend to be Guns N Roses back up singer to, Welcome To The Jungle... At the end when he says, "it's going to bring you down...Kuu!" I kick my leg out. Last time, I pulled my groin I kicked so high...

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper? Scrunch of course....


Do you want to bring sexy back? Never knew it left....to me, sexy is a black headed man with a black short beard.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 4, 2010)

Where is the weirdest place you have a mole? 
     On my forearm, and it's more like a freckle.

Who was the hottest teacher you ever had? 
     My current English teacher.

Have you ever made out in a movie theater? 
     Nope.

What body part do you wash first?
     Armpits.

What's the strangest talent you have?
     I can pick things up with my feet.

Do you have an innie or an outtie? 
     Innie.

Have you ever had two dates in one night?
     No.

Which shoe do you put on first? 
     Which ever one I grab first.

Have you ever been cow-tipping or snipe-hunting?
     No. By the way, cow-tipping isn't actually possible.

If you had to choose to not ever wash your bed sheets again or not wash your bath towel ever again, which would you rather not wash?
     Bath towel. You're just wiping the water off your skin, but your sweat and stuff goes into your bedsheets and stays there.

Name something you do when you're alone that you wouldn't do in front of others.
     Lip sinc to "My Sharona"

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?
     I'm a scruncher.

Do you want to bring sexy back? 
     Too lazy. I thought that was J.T's job?


----------

